# EA: Enthüllung von "Etwas großem" im Laufe der Woche angekündigt



## roobers (21. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA: Enthüllung von "Etwas großem" im Laufe der Woche angekündigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: EA: Enthüllung von "Etwas großem" im Laufe der Woche angekündigt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2012)

Würde es nicht um EA gehen, hätte ich jetzt auf ein neues Design des XBOX360-Balls getippt...


----------



## shippy74 (21. August 2012)

Alle EA Manager stürzen sich wie die Lemminge von der Brücke und die Studios produzieren nur noch Spiele ohne Origin und wieder mit Lan und Mods??
Das Bild zeigt dann ne Karte wo die Typen aufklatschen..... lol


----------



## soldier1990 (21. August 2012)

battlefield 4 was sonst .....


----------



## Heeze (21. August 2012)

Also ich seh da kein "Play". Entweder ist das eine Spiel Ankündigung oder ein neues EA Label. Falls es ein Spiel sein soll, dann vielleicht das von Respawn Entertainmant


----------



## shippy74 (21. August 2012)

dann eher BF4 P2F würde auch Sinn machen da Ubi und Acctivison ja Aktuelle F2P Titel vorgestellt haben.


----------



## Atuan (21. August 2012)

Also in der Mitte des Kreises steht mal EA  Der Rest schaut wie sinnloser Schnörkel aus.

edit: Das mit dem "Play" könnte sogar auch hinkommen. Dann ist also doch nicht alles sinnloser Schnörkel


----------



## JerrY1992 (21. August 2012)

Schlimmer als die letzte Überraschung kann es nicht werden, hoffe ich doch...


----------



## Slayer1992 (21. August 2012)

Sie stellen ein Umfangreiches F2P-Programm vor


----------



## Azial (21. August 2012)

Es ist kein Spiel und kein Film usw..


----------



## Dativ (21. August 2012)

Ich tippe auf:

- Der Reboot (und somit das Zu-Grabe-Tragen) einer alten Spieleserie mit tollen neuen Features, die ein möglichst breites Zielpublikum ansprechen, damit bei den Investoren das Herz aufgeht.

- Ein neues innovatives Bezahlsystem, um den Kunden noch optimaler das Geld aus dem Anus zu ziehen.

- Die Free2Play bzw. Pay2Win-Verwurstung eines bekannten Titels

- Die Neuigkeit, dass man bei Origin jetzt vollends aus der Betaphase raus ist und der 10-Sekunden-Freeze beim Start nicht mehr existiert.

- Die Fusionierung mit Activision, um das Imperium der Kreativitäts-  und Seelenlosigkeit endlich zu vereinen und auf einen neuen Level zu bringen. So braucht man endlich nicht mehr zu überlegen, welcher Publisher nun übler is als der andere.

Weiß gar nicht, was mir davon jetzt am liebsten wäre.


----------



## snuffcinema (21. August 2012)

Slayer1992 schrieb:


> Sie stellen ein Umfangreiches F2P-Programm vor


 Ja, damit könntest du sogar durchaus recht haben. Habe was von einem EA-Nexon-Deal-Gerücht gelesen. Und wie vielleicht bekannt ist, ist Nexon einer der wichtigsten, wenn nicht der wichtigste Free 2 Play Anbieter überhaupt.


----------



## Angeldust (21. August 2012)

Mirrors Edge 2 als FTP und bei jedem Jump darf man 15 Cent von seiner Kreditkarte abbuchen lassen


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2012)

Der "Give me all your Money"-Service wird angekündigt. Die Spieler geben ihre Kontodaten an und der Monatsgehalt wird gleich an EA überwiesen. Wer braucht schon Geld für andere Dinge? 

Naja, von EA kann man wohl nichts mehr erwarten, die haben sich spielerisch wohl beim "Frauentausch-Niveau" eingefunden. Die sind nur noch kreativ bei ihren Bezahlmethoden.


----------



## Mothman (21. August 2012)

Also als ich meiner Freundin letztens die "Enthüllung von 'Etwas großem' im Laufe der Woche" angekündigt habe, hat sie nur gelacht.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also als ich meiner Freundin letztens die "Enthüllung von 'Etwas großem' im Laufe der Woche" angekündigt habe, hat sie nur gelacht.
> Ich weiß auch nicht warum.


 Braucht deiner echt so lange, um bis zur vollen Länge auszufahren ?! Armer, alter Mann...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2012)

Man kann ja auch keinen Grashalm als Baum verkaufen.


----------



## Kerusame (21. August 2012)

ea kündigt die vollständige übernahme von ubisoft und eine weitere neuauflage von ghost recon an - das logo würde passen..
play steht übrigens nur dabei weil ubisoft weiter als tochterfirma betrieben wird um verluste etc. gering und gefahrlos zu halten - die tochterfirma heißt dann EA-U-Play...

^^

ne mal ehrlich, vermutlich wieder irgendwas aufgewärmtes von vor 20 jahren - im mega-reboot... -.-


----------



## musclecar (21. August 2012)

und es ist ein ..............Free2Play Titel.
EA bestitz die Rechte an Wing Commander, oder? Hmm vielleicht das jetzt zum Free2Play Titel.


----------



## IceGamer (21. August 2012)

EA entwickelt ein Spiel und geht bei der Entwicklung tatsächlich auf die WÜnsche der Comunity ein ... 

Aber mal im Ernst: EA kündigt wahrscheinlich an, dass zukünftig alle Titel free to play werden. Gleichzeitig wird dann auch die EA-Premium Memberschaft eingeführt, die beiläufig dann Pflicht für alle Gamer wird und schon für einen Mikrobetrag von 15€ pro Woche erhältlich ist.


----------



## mete9534 (21. August 2012)

Twitter / EA_Australia: Something BIG is coming... ...

scheint gar kein spiel zu sein


----------



## ScHm0cK (21. August 2012)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: EA kündigt wahrscheinlich an, dass zukünftig alle Titel free to play werden.



Das brauchen sie nicht ankündigen, weil es bereits in der Vergangenheit mehrfach und öffentlich von ihnen selber breit getreten wurde.
Eigentlich will ich garnicht wissen, was die Herren bei EA "großes" zu zeigen haben, die sind längst für mich gestorben und mit ihrem F2P Hypen können die sonst wo hingehen.

greetz


----------



## behemoth65 (21. August 2012)

EA kauft Activision-Blizzard und führt WOW, Battlefield, NFS, SWTOR und FIFA zu einem f2p- MMO-Shooter-Rennspiel-Sience Fiction-Strategie-Action-Sport-Adventure zusammen.......


----------



## doomkeeper (21. August 2012)

wird wohl so ne art QuakeCon nur von EA.

Aufjedenfall irgendwas für die Community. Event oder ähnliches.
Also nix großartiges


----------



## Kwengie (21. August 2012)

bestimmt wird EA enthüllen, daß zukünftig alle ihre Spiele Free2Play werden bzw., daß diese ehemals Singleplayerspiele reine Onlinespiele werden.

C&C ist Free2Play
SimCity 5 ist ein reines Onlinespiel


was kommt als nächstes???

aja:
Dragon Age 3 - Online
(Singleplayer gibt es nicht mehr)


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. August 2012)

musclecar schrieb:


> und es ist ein ..............Free2Play Titel.
> EA bestitz die Rechte an Wing Commander, oder? Hmm vielleicht das jetzt zum Free2Play Titel.



Für diesen Fall habe ich extra ein paar Dynamitstangen im Keller gelagert...


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. August 2012)

Achso, das Große ist die Bekanntgabe des Insolvenzverfahrens.


----------



## Savro (21. August 2012)

Bitte Mirrors Edge 2 ohne Online & Free2Play Scheiße.


----------



## Kwengie (21. August 2012)

soldier1990 schrieb:


> battlefield 4 was sonst .....


 
Battlefield 4: Free to Play... *lol*

obwohl Battlefield: Bad Company 3 hätte jetzt an der Reihe sein müssen...


----------



## Hasamoto (21. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also als ich meiner Freundin letztens die "Enthüllung von 'Etwas großem' im Laufe der Woche" angekündigt habe, hat sie nur gelacht.
> Ich weiß auch nicht warum.



Hmmm das könnte ein Böses Omen sein 

ne im ernst bestimmt ihrgendso eine F2P verwurstung die kein Mensch braucht

Bestimmt DIE SIMS ONLINE oder so ein müll


----------



## Mendos (21. August 2012)

My guess:
Riccitiello entschuldigt sich für 20 Jahre Mißwirtschaft bei EA und kündigt den Rückzug aus der Spiele-Branche an.

Man wird ja wohl noch hoffen dürfen


----------



## Sirius89 (21. August 2012)

Riccitello tritt endlich ab?Alles andere wäre eine Enttäuschung. ^^


----------



## UthaSnake (21. August 2012)

Ne eigene Konsole in die man pro Start und nach je 20 Minuten Geld einwerfen muss?


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (21. August 2012)

In Fifa 13 kann der Ball kaputt gehen und man muss sich für 5€ im Online-Shop nen neuen kaufen um weiter spielen zu können.


----------



## hifumi (21. August 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Ne eigene Konsole in die man pro Start und nach je 20 Minuten Geld einwerfen muss?


 
Wäre doch fast schon wieder retro


----------



## thetimm (21. August 2012)

ein EA CI-Schacht, für eine EA CI-Karte , wo stündlich abgebucht werden kann.


----------



## Cryzen (21. August 2012)

need for speed wuerde ich sagen das verschwommene logo sieht sehr danach aus


----------



## thetimm (21. August 2012)

Cryzen schrieb:


> need for speed wuerde ich sagen das verschwommene logo sieht sehr danach aus


NFS: PayMoneyUnderground XD


----------



## Hasamoto (21. August 2012)

Bestimmt das sie enen merkwürdigen Knopf am server von origin gefunden haben der ihrgendwie Rot leutet^^^^


----------



## Phone83 (21. August 2012)

Etwas großes diese Wochen...
Das kann nur der Verkaufspreis sein^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also als ich meiner Freundin letztens die "Enthüllung von 'Etwas großem' im Laufe der Woche" angekündigt habe, hat sie nur gelacht.
> Ich weiß auch nicht warum.


 
Hihihi. 

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass wenigstens EA was Großes enthüllen wird, wenn schon nicht du.


----------



## ganderc (21. August 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es eine EA Statue für ein bisschen öffentlicher Selbstbeweihräucherung. Oder sie möchten ihren Geschäftsfeld diversifizieren und eröffnen einen grosse Eierlegebatterie....


----------



## Fireball8 (21. August 2012)

Man Leute, wo holt ihr immer diese Sprüche her, selten so gelacht 
Ich hatte erst eine ernste Überlegung, keine Ahnung, das sieht so flammenmäßig aus, Dragon Age 3 vlt? Nur 'ne Vermutung ;P Ah ja, mal schauen wie lange EA das noch mitmacht, hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu lange, damit deren Entwicklerstudios mal wieder 'nen vernünftigen Publisher bekommen ;D DICE ohne EA *träum*

MfG Fireball8


----------



## Belgium (21. August 2012)

Ich mach mir vor Vorfreude in die Hose, das is soo spannend...und dieses GRÜN. Hammer. Das wird teuer für uns Spieler.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (21. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, Leute: mich interessiert es nicht die Bohne, was EA da wohl vorstellen wird.

Allen, die sich ein Shift3 wünschen kann ich nur sagen, dass SMS gerade an etwas noch größerem arbeitet (wie sich sicher schon herumgesprochen hat) und das SMS - soweit das im pCARS-Forum geäußert wurde - keine weiteren Spiele in Zusammenarbeit mit EA in Planung hat. Und ohne SMS kann man einen neuen Shift-Teil gleich ungesehen in die Tonne treten. (Man denke nur an den 'Trend', dem Codemasters hinterher rennt, indem es einfach mal die Cockpit-Ansicht aus dem GRID-Nachfolger streicht und damit ein ohnehin arcadelastigen Titel komplett zu Grabe trägt. Jedenfalls aus der Sicht eines realismusambitionierten Lenkradbesitzers.)

Battlefield 4 wird es wohl auch nicht sein, denn DICE hat nur verlauten lassen, dass man bald eine Beta-Version spielen kann. Wann genau haben die meines Wissens nicht bekannt gegeben. Außerdem hoffe ich doch mal, das BF nicht zu einem F2P-Titel verkommt. Das hat das Spiel einfach nicht verdient! (CoD hingegen schon. Schlimmer (= eintöniger und grafisch schlechter) kann es da kaum werden. )

Das geheimnisvolle Bild scheint meiner Meinung nach 'nur' ein EA-Logo zu zeigen, dass sich gerade durch irgendwas hindurch dingenst. Das macht es fast unmöglich, irgendeinen inhaltstechnischen Zusammenhang zu erraten.


----------



## Heeze (21. August 2012)

Leute, mete9543 hats doch schon gesagt: Kein Spiel

http://twitter.com/EA_Australia/status/237813746943283200/photo/1


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2012)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, Leute: mich interessiert es nicht die Bohne, was EA da wohl vorstellen wird.
> 
> Allen, die sich ein Shift3 wünschen kann ich nur sagen, dass SMS gerade an etwas noch größerem arbeitet (wie sich sicher schon herumgesprochen hat) und das SMS - soweit das im pCARS-Forum geäußert wurde - keine weiteren Spiele in Zusammenarbeit mit EA in Planung hat. Und ohne SMS kann man einen neuen Shift-Teil gleich ungesehen in die Tonne treten. (Man denke nur an den 'Trend', dem Codemasters hinterher rennt, indem es einfach mal die Cockpit-Ansicht aus dem GRID-Nachfolger streicht und damit ein ohnehin arcadelastigen Titel komplett zu Grabe trägt. Jedenfalls aus der Sicht eines realismusambitionierten Lenkradbesitzers.)
> 
> ...


 
Shift 3 wird übersprungen. Das neue Spiel heißt dann Alt F4  

Naja bin mal gespannt, mit was uns EA die Spieleerleuchtung bringen will.


----------



## devflash (21. August 2012)

Also wenn EA sagt etwas großes, muss ich wohl damit rechnen das es was mit Onlinezwang, F2P Crap, oder der totalen verhorstung von guten Spieleserien zutun hat.

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Thethingagain (21. August 2012)

Hmmm EA gibt wahrscheinlich bekannt dass sie Dank Origin zu 100% von der NSA übernommen werden und in Zukunft nur mehr spionieren und keine Spiele mehr produzieren *g*


----------



## mete9534 (22. August 2012)

Heeze schrieb:


> Leute, mete9543 hats doch schon gesagt: Kein Spiel
> 
> Twitter / EA_Australia: Something BIG is coming... ...


 
DANKE, wenigstens eine Person, die erst die Kommentare liest und dann antwortet


----------



## kidou1304 (22. August 2012)

na oh wei...man darf gespannt sein. Vlt geben sie bekannt das Bf3 zukünftig f2p wird und alle die es bisher/samt prem gekauft haben einfach mal in den arsch gekniffen sind^^(als wenn,, bringen ja im Dez. Premedition..)  hm weiß der Geier was das wird.


----------



## kidou1304 (22. August 2012)

ups doublepost: ich wette die machen damit mehr Wind um etwas als es tatsächlich verdient hat, bzw. EA denkt es verdient es, aber für die Spielerschaft isses schlicht EPIC fail"..


----------



## Meckermann (22. August 2012)

Dieses EA-Bashing hier...
Was habt ihr nur?

- Recht habt ihr!


----------



## dickdurstig (22. August 2012)

ea baut jetzt ne eigene free to play sparte uaf was solls denn sonst sein die springen eh immer uaf den zug auf


----------



## Spruso (22. August 2012)

Da es ja laut der gelinkten Aussage nicht um ein Spiel geht, und man mMn auf der rechten Seite ziemlich deutlich ein "PLAY" erkennen kann, tippe ich auch mal auf die ganz grosse und somit offizielle Ankündigung des Strategiewechsels auf F2P.

Bis jetzt wurde das ja nur in diversen Interviews erwähnt, aber es gab noch kein offizielles Logo oder Ähnliches dazu. Jetzt kommt, tadaaa, das Logo (welches natürlich in der Entwicklung wieder Unsummen verschlungen hat und durch die Itemshops jetzt finanziert werden muss) und wir Spieler haben uns gefälligst zu freuen! Zumal ab sofort ja EA noch besser weiss, was die Kundschaft will und es dann fortzu in ihre "gratis" Clients integrieren kann (wie bei C&C:G2).

Die drei Dinge, welche mich bei EA tatsächlich noch positiv überraschen könnten (F2P war ein Scherz, Ricciello und seine Bande treten zurück, ME3 bekommt ein anständiges Ende), werden leider eh nie eintreten. Aber man gibt ja die Hoffnung nie auf und liest deshalb auch solche Meldungen


----------



## Zockmock (22. August 2012)

https://twitter.com/EA_Australia/status/238160954783830016/photo/1


----------

